# Beethoven thoughts



## The Oracle (May 4, 2007)

Who here thinks beethoven was a steaming ****????


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Not I.

His music has touched and deeply moved me like no other music ever has.

He is a major inspiration for me, for the music that he created and the obstacles he overcame.


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm closing this thread. 

»The Oracle«, I've deleted some of your posts and you have been given an infraction. The next step is a ban, but you have also got a chance now to join the discussions in a serious, on-topic and non-offensive way. The choice is yours.


----------

